# welsh show 18th April Carmarthen



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Just reminding everyone living locally or travelling to Wales that this show is on for the second year. Even though its not a big show it is local and was succesful last year so hope it develops more. Looked at the list of exhibitors and there are quite a few.

The show is at the Carmarthen showground and easy to get to. Camping is £30 for 4 nights.

http://www.towyevents.co.uk/


----------



## roncab (Feb 26, 2007)

chrisgog said:


> Just reminding everyone living locally or travelling to Wales that this show is on for the second year. Even though its not a big show it is local and was succesful last year so hope it develops more. Looked at the list of exhibitors and there are quite a few.
> 
> The show is at the Carmarthen showground and easy to get to. Camping is £30 for 4 nights.
> 
> http://www.towyevents.co.uk/


 looking forward to the show hopefully going thursday any body else camping for the weekend


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I am hoping to be able to go to this show and stay for at least one night.
Waiting for booking details from the event organisers now.
It would be good to meet up with any other MHF'ers.


----------

